# Inspection with Police Escort



## jpranch (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm bone tired. Had to do an inspection today with police escort. Nut case shows up at the service counter this afternoon. He is now spending the night curtisy of the Campbell County dention center. Customer service this day took a turn for the worst. I'm dog tired...

Anybody else out there having to deal with this knid of stuff???

I'm bone tired...


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

Not to date but tomorrow is another day.

I have one at a new business “Head Shop” (due to the legal medical use marijuana here) and where this guy didn’t realize he can’t sell paraphernalia.  The police chief went in after I did an initial inspection and told him that there was a head shop in town now.  Hope this guy (business owner) is not tied to the Outlaws and I messed up his marketing campaign, so I may need some back-up tomorrow  

Hang in there brother at least all days are not like today!


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

These types of incidents will continue to increase over the next couple of years.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

JP,

I've been threatened with boldily injury several times; usually by tradesmen or contractors; my life threatened twice; and my job security (this is my favorite) threatened several times by "Mr. Do You Know Who I Am?"

My way of dealing with someone who is visiblely upset; is to let them vent (not even attempt to interrupt); show that I am listening to what they are saying; and, having a passive, humble expression on my face.  You can't win an arguement with an angry person or someone who feels they are being mistreated in some way.  Usually they come back and apologize; but, I am always aware of how far they may go; and stay ready for any action they may take. Sometimes they just need to get it off their chest; but, always be careful.

I know how hard it is; but, don't take it personally.  Have a drink on the porch and get some sleep, friend.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

UB: I believe it is a little chilly in Wyoming this time of year! Sitting on the porch could produce frost bite.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

UB, this guy just was (is) not angry. He is crazy and I mean that it the most literal way. He is also a member of the "freeman". At the risk of sounding like a little girl whining, this guy scares me to the point that I think he is capable of unloading a 44mag? One of our police officers has had to draw his weapon on this guy once already. I didn't sleep worth a darn last night.


----------



## jacqiejo (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

All of the above is why we now have a uniformed officer sitting in our lobby all day. It's amazing how some people act in public...it's even more amazing that they think they can act that way 10 feet from a uniformed officer.

We just had one escorted out yesterday as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

Yes! A few times, but the one that stands out is the one that I was working on a dangerous building.

Neighbors was complaining of smells coming from a house. I checked it out and the house was in terrible shape! The smell WOW... come to find out the people living there were sacraficing animals and then throwing them in a pile in another room. I spoke with the female living there and explained the problems........it was a rent house and the owner had been trying to get them out for several years but was afraid of them.

I went to post the notice on the building and they had put a deer head on the chain link fence by the gate with a note..."Inspector! Cross this line and you will be cursed!

I sent a letter out notifying them that the house was substandard and that it must be vacated and demolished. She mailed a letter to the police chief saying that she had a shotgun by the front door and she has instructed her two sons to blow my head off if I set foot on the property.

I had the swat team escort me onto the property to post notice of condemnation. It was very fortunate that they had moved out. This one could have gotten really nasty...nastier than what it actually was!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

For those who might want a little understanding of the mentality of the type of person JP is dealing with.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montana_Freemen

http://www.rickross.com/reference/milit ... tia58.html


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort



			
				jacqiejo said:
			
		

> All of the above is why we now have a uniformed officer sitting in our lobby all day. It's amazing how some people act in public...it's even more amazing that they think they can act that way 10 feet from a uniformed officer. We just had one escorted out yesterday as a matter of fact.


You're not in Gary are you?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

I have a town full of them! :lol: When they get out of line I just ask if they like to me the Boss!


----------



## JMORRISON (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police EscortThis Boss?PPS.jpg[/attachment:4itqgk3t]

View attachment 83


View attachment 83


/monthly_2010_06/PPS.jpg.90c3240fdd393c0c395fca3287e62f54.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

My personal favorite: (Nothing like the sound when striking bone)


----------



## jpranch (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

Didn't sleep last night. Bad day today. Bad guy is still in jail.(I think) Woak-up last night with a .357 in hand. Arrived at work this morning and leaving this evening looking... looking... My partner slept with a 9mm under his pillow last night. Never been one for drama. I'll leave that for the "nancy boys".


----------



## vegas paul (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

WOW!  Incredible storys.  I was feeling targeted because once, someone threw a set of plans at me!  I don't feel so bad anymore!


----------



## jacqiejo (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

rktect:

Not Gary, Central Indy. It's pretty sad when someone becomes enraged because they can't understand why we won't allow them to keep a stack of 50 applications....


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

JP,

I feel for you and always make sure you keep your defenses up in this line of work because of the potential nut cases.  Don't feel bad, I always have my "40 cal. Witness" under the pillow and when away the wife is instructed to jack one in for the 870 because anyone "not invited" in the house will know what that sound means.

In any regulatory function we will all come across nut cases from time to time but we should always keep that potential in the back of our heads to not allow us to become targets and it comes with the job.  I have a capitol double murder arson case with mid-east implications going on six years now that is finally going to court on the 23rd that I worry about.  The Chucks and 40 cal. keep me sane  

BTW......was instructed to hold off on my re-inspection to next month on the Head Shop because according to PD the tenant is really ticked at the City.  be safe and have a peaceful weekend buddy!


----------



## High Desert (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

jp:

Hang in there and yeah, keep an eye out. We have a bunch of those types east of me and I hear some of the same stories. Offshoots of the old Posse Comitatus. Recently, the Aryan Nation tried to locate their national headquarters a couple of counties away from me, but the citizens came out in hoards against them. They'll probably sue in federal court and get their way. The citizens in this county are pretty tough and..........well let's just say I wouldn't bet against them.

http://www.khq.com/global/story.asp?s=12052905


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> jacqiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > All of the above is why we now have a uniformed officer sitting in our lobby all day. It's amazing how some people act in public...it's even more amazing that they think they can act that way 10 feet from a uniformed officer. We just had one escorted out yesterday as a matter of fact.


You're not in Gary are you?

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## jpranch (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

Well, PD has told us that he will be in jail until next week. Apparently he has been giving them a hard time. Make no mistake, this guy may be a bit of a nut but he is highly intelligent. He speaks at least 4 different languages with one of them being Latin.  Have a great weekend everybody! Thanks UB.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

YA! Most of the construction worker around here speak some form of Latin! Oh I thought Latin was the silent language!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

My wife speaks 3 English, Spanish and Pig-Latin  

JP have a great weekend, take a starry night ride with your beautiful wife, don't let a nut case rob you of your joy and happiness through worry this weekend.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Inspection with Police Escort

Your not going to belive this but... Pulled into the county court house to pick-up my better half and see this guy running for the door. The doors auto-lock at 5. Guess who? Thats right. 2 people on the inside know this guy and will not let him in. It's 28 degrees and snowing like heck and he has a T-shirt on. He then makes a bee-line for the city building to get his POS car.

T-Boned little POS on the drivers side with no window. I was hoping he would spend the weekend in jail but I guess he had a chance to go before the judge this afternoon and he was cut loose? Been quite a week with this "gent" and a whole lot more. Thanks to all who have responed to this post. Some good advise has been imparted and I have received support via PM'S and some to my personal email. Again, I thank you all.

Best I can say is, yes it has been quite a week, but life is good. Be encourged and be of good faith. Again, Thanks to all.


----------

